# In fire



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

*On fire!*

9 and counting on our first pass tonight and the water is bad dirty!


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

Man that is a good group of flatties. I was thinking about heading to the pass, how's the visibility?


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I imagine the water is dirty everywhere


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess of flatties Bobby !!!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

congrats, nice catch.

Kevin


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG on those Flatties!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice RB


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

How do you like HPS now???? Dirty water no problem. What was yout total Bobby??

GREAT JOB


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Terry, honestly, when we got done high fivin' after that run we checked one more place and just said screw it! Pigs get fat, hogs get slaughtered. Love love love the lights. Could not have done it with out them


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

LopeAlong said:


> Terry, honestly, when we got done high fivin' after that run we checked one more place and just said screw it! Pigs get fat, hogs get slaughtered. Love love love the lights. Could not have done it with out them


Pigs get fat, Hogs get slaughtered! Ha!! That's good stuff :thumbup: Nice Haul!!! Hey Lope....You're killing it! No Quarter right :whistling: Thanks for the update :thumbsup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Too Funny


----------

